# losi xxxt question



## BIG MUSKY (Sep 11, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me a losi xxxt. No electronics, rolling chassis. Is it worth investing any money into it.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

KInda a loaded question---

If you want to try and race it will be ok but not great.

If you buy good electronics---Servo,Esc,motor,radio,battery and charger. you could always put those into another car/truck once you outgrow the truck or want to try something else.

Just remember---R/C is supposed to be fun and enjoy the hobby.

Later,

Mark


----------



## BIG MUSKY (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry about the crazy question. My son has a evader ext and the tranny keeps stripping. So I was just wondering if the tranny in the xxxt is tougher.


----------



## rccar306109 (Feb 16, 2009)

yes, the tranny should be tougher. do you know what kind it is? MF1, MF2, CR?


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

From what I understand the Evaders tranny is not very durable.

If the XXX-t's diff is built and adjusted correctly it will last a long while.

Also---If I recall corectly the Evaders wheels and tires will work on the XXX-t.

Maybe you can rob the Evaders electronics and put them in the XXX-t and increase your sons "uptime".

Later,

Mark


----------



## BIG MUSKY (Sep 11, 2010)

not sure what truck it is. how can i tell.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

The XXXT is a great truck no matter what version it is. There are differences between the MF1 and 2 and the XXXT CR. Ask the guy who gave it to you what version it is.. That way if you need parts you can get the right ones.
I don't know what MDB is thinking.. but the XXXT is a great race truck and very durable for running for fun. It is worth investing in electronics for is so you and your son can run together. 
I still run a MF1 and it is still very competitive.
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## BIG MUSKY (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I still have a XXX-T MF edition. (that one came with a lot of red parts) In fact I threw electronics in it a couple of months ago and did a little bit of racing. It held its on. It's not all about the car.


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

i raced a xxxt for a whole season with a novak 5.5 brushless in it and didnt have a single drivetrain problem or any other parts breakage for that matter, i still have it and i will probably keep it forever. i love that truck


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what do you guys think of the new losi XXX SCT.
I wonder how it will do on a track, when the other trucks are SC10's and slash's.


----------

